# Chuck Pics



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some of our lot.

Asil x Shamo, Sultan, Araucana, Lavender Leghorns & Gold Silkie


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Some chickens can be really ugly lol Love the Araucana and the Sultan though. I'm also quite fond of that Leghorn. Nearly bought some Lavender Aruacanas the other week but I found them a bit flighty.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yes its the ones that look a bit prehistoric that tend to be less easy on the eye :lol2:

I think Asil look like dinosaurs but I love the ancient breeds.


I'll get some of the Appenzeller Spitzhaubens, and the D'Anvers at some point. They are pretty :flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> yes its the ones that look a bit prehistoric that tend to be less easy on the eye :lol2:
> 
> I think Asil look like dinosaurs but I love the ancient breeds.
> 
> ...


I do like the game breeds but I hate the bald chest they get. As soon as I find some Cornish/Indian Game bantams I will be soooooo happy and will pay any amount of money.
I thought about Appenzellers (they remind me of Jedward, which put me off a little) but again they're a bit sprightly - nice big white eggs though :mf_dribble:.
If you like the dinosaur look you'd have loved my Dad's Malays, the cock was easily 3 foot tall - like evil giraffes.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

yes i'll definitely have Malays one day.. in fact I think my neighbour just got some today so I could be in luck soon..

Jedward Appenzellers eh LOL suppose they do a bit.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Deffo Jedward-like.








As for the Malays, the cock was a nasty ******* but fantastic to watch, the hens are tough too. Wanted some EOG bantams, but as I let the bantams free range they would just disappear into the trees.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*whispers in your ear*
Pouche, those Leghorns ain't Lavender. 
The hen is a Barred Lavender, but god knows what colour you'd call the cock. Will have an ask of a Judge friend of mine in the Leghorn Club.


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

cute silkie :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> *whispers in your ear*
> Pouche, those Leghorns ain't Lavender.
> The hen is a Barred Lavender, but god knows what colour you'd call the cock. Will have an ask of a Judge friend of mine in the Leghorn Club.


 
ooo thanks - I'd be interested to know :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> ooo thanks - I'd be interested to know :2thumb:


I've got a Lavender Leghorn Bantam hen I hatched in 2009. She is with a Black Hen and a Black Cockerel. Dead funny birds. Will get some pics today as my cock is a show bird and has the biggest comb and wattles you've ever seen lol


----------

